# Reputable L Engine Rebuilder in Cali?



## 77JAPAN (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm currently looking into getting my L28 engine rebuilt with my recently restored triple mikuni carbs. Due to my work schedule, I'm unable to put into the amount of time as I wish, yet I'm posting this thread to get an overall response of who is a reputable L engine rebuilder in SoCal... your help is appreciated.


----------

